# Conditioner?



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*conditioner*

Not sure on the conditioner brand, but a good leave no trace practice is to put water in a bucket, go away from the river so the conditioner doesnt run back in and condition and rinse there.
With high silt particulate rivers, it's acceptable to wash in the river; however, on clear and more pristine water, away from the water.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

I use Umbertos dry shampoo when I am on the river or camping. Its a spray-on powder. You apply at the root,then brush it out. It smells great, it absorbs oil, and you can go a week without washing your hair the conventional way and you would never know.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

Crazy as it sounds you make a paste out of Baking soda and rub it in your roots really good and it takes all the oil out, rinse and then put some apple cider vinegar mixed with water on the ends. If too dry which is a problem in the canyon Argan Oil from Morocco. The stuff is gold. I have really curly long hair and a quarter size of the oil and I can get a pick through it on my worst days. Works on dry hair too. I get mine on ebay. It's great for dry skin too.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Not biodegradable, but I use a product called Gentle Rain. It's used in hospitals for body and hair washing and it's super gentle on skin. I use it for hair and body, and it's the only thing I've found that doesn't dry my hair out without a conditioner. Pleasant smell and leaves the skin moisturized. Very reasonable price and you can order it online with free shipping. 
Sweenstore.com. Gentle Rain extra mild.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Shampoo is better I go on first and clean the hair


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

_Conditioner is better_. I leave the hair silky and smooth


----------



## mommydevo (Jun 5, 2009)

I have used that dry shampoo, doesn't quite make my hair feel clean, helps with the greasy though, usually do that for a couple days and then wash every third or fourth. I bought some spray in detangler, I'll let y'all know how that works out!


----------



## Bluefunk (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh really fool...........really.........stop looking at me swan.....
Billy Madison Stop Looking at Me Swan! - YouTube


----------



## MT_ZOO (Mar 17, 2012)

Bacon grease should keep your hair nice and lubed, but your grease bombs will suffer


----------

